# Bunny bustin'



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Took Chaser out bunny bustin today with our semi auto rifles to an area I knew held bunnies that liked to run, and kicked up a small hoard of jacks out there today. Maybe 25ish if I had to guess. 

All shots were 75+ yards with the jacks on the run. 

I plowed through 50 rounds of 5.7x28 and Chaser did the same his his AR-15, and didn't hit a single bunny! :x

But I gotta say, I had a hoot shooting at those bunnies and would take a day like today over any day indoors. 

Happy birthday Chaser!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like a fun day to me! Good way for Chaser to spend his birthday.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

They sure can kick in the afterburners when a round hits under them:mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> They sure can kick in the afterburners when a round hits under them:mrgreen:


You can say that again.

The area we hunted has sage brush which butts up against a very large open area with very little cover. So we would push the jacks out and they would run for 200-300 yards out in the open before hitting another area with cover.

They can really get moving out in the open. But it was great fun.


----------

